# Kernel Kompilierung



## Cypher (23. März 2002)

Hi leute,

nach langer Computerabstinenz bin ich wieder dabei. Hab mir Debian GNU/Linux 2.2 r3 (Potato) zugelegt und bin eigentlich wieder froh ein Linux auf der Platte zu haben. 

Jedenfalls wollte ich mir nen neuen Kernel basteln (2.4.6) und musste leider feststellen, dass ich bei vielen Optionen die ich auswählen konnte nicht wusste, was sie überhaupt bedeuten. Naja, stand ja alles auf Endlisch drauf, irgendwie nicht meine Sprache 

Zur meiner Frage: Gibt es irgendwo im Netz eine Übersetztung ins Deutsche und Erklärung der Optionen? Wäre über einen link oder gescheite url dankbar...


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. März 2002)

http://www.tu-harburg.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-Kernel-HOWTO.html
Deutsches Kernel HOWTO in dem auch Kernel Optionen erklärt werden. Ich denke, das sollte Dir weiterhelfen.

btw: Schonmal dran gedacht, Englisch mal genauer zu lernen? Wirst Du öfters mal brauchen!


----------



## Cypher (24. März 2002)

*Danke*

hi,

Danke für den Link, da werden zwar nicht alle Optionen erklärt, aber von wem will ich den das verlangen, dass er alle in eimem Howto erklärt?? *g

Ja das mit Englisch ist ein echtes Problem bei mir,... leider wurde mir in Foren bis jetzt immer geholfen, wenn ich eine zu komplizierte Englische Fehlermeldung erhalten habe.  

Nein mal ganz im ernst, da muss ich wirklich was machen, aber vielleicht klappts ja auch mit nem Wörterbuch neben dem Monitor, mal abwarten.

thx


----------

